# Bareback With A Minimalist Fist Shooter



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Quite some time ago, I was fooling around with bareback shooting. I found that I liked having some sort of handle in my hand, and I finally settled on a length of dowel about the size of a broom handle. I was using flat bands at the time, and this is what I finally settled on.

















I just cut a slit in each end of the dowel and used the "match stick" method to attach the bands. In use, I held the dowel in my fist, with the bands between my pinky and ring fingers and between my middle finger and index finger.









But I found it uncomfortable to shoot this way because of the pressure on the webbing between my fingers.

After watching M.J's adventures with bareback, I was motivated to try it again. I first thought of using a tube loop and drilled a hole through one of my dowels. But rubber bands are easier to deal with, so I fished out a bag of 117s I had around here ... they are about like Alliance File Bands, but not as good. Essentially, they are long #32 office bands. I used a 2x2 chain for each band. I used a bit of string to pull the end of the chained bands through the hole in the dowel and then just pulled a loop up over the dowel.

















In use, I hold the dowel in my left hand, with the bands coming out between my middle and index fingers. I then draw up and over my index finger.

















After a bit of shooting, my index finger was getting sore, so I put some tape on it.

To avoid hitting your index finger, you must either flip strongly or use the speed bump effect, or both. I use the speed bump effect. I find that flipping and/or using the speed bump effect is detrimental to my accuracy. Anyway, here is a video, and a bit of bad shooting.






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Quite some time ago, I was fooling around with bareback shooting. I found that I liked having some sort of handle in my hand, and I finally settled on a length of dowel about the size of a broom handle. I was using flat bands at the time, and this is what I finally settled on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice show and tell Charles .... BTW, was that a Grizzly 9" lathe on the right side of the video ...... I started my business with one of those some 20 years ago, still use it today ... it is a good tool for small prototypes and such.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

wll said:


> Nice show and tell Charles .... BTW, was that a Grizzly 9" lathe on the right side of the video ...... I started my business with one of those some 20 years ago, still use it today ... it is a good tool for small prototypes and such.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> wll


Hey Wll,

I picked that lathe up for a good price at an auction a couple of years ago. It was marketed by Busy Bee Tools in Vancouver.

http://www.busybeetools.com/

Like most general tool companies, most of their stuff is made in China ... probably the same folks that make the Grizzly lathes. It came with a lot of tooling and it has a quick change gear box. Many years ago I bought a Myford 7, but it does not have the quick change gear box, which is a bit of a pain. I am still slowly working on getting the basement finished and the workshop set up.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done . I remember that one when you posted before .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Nice show and tell Charles .... BTW, was that a Grizzly 9" lathe on the right side of the video ...... I started my business with one of those some 20 years ago, still use it today ... it is a good tool for small prototypes and such.
> ...


Charles, once you have it set up, you will be making all kinds of stuff you don't need, but are cool ... believe me, I know ;- )

And yes It looks just like what I have but under a different name, same exact lathe ;- )

wll


----------

